# Just a couple Quick, but Tasty Beef Sammies



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

*Just a couple Quick, but Tasty Beef Sammies*


This SV Thingy can really put out some Mighty Tender Beef !
I take one of the toughest hunks of Beef (Eye Round), and after 21 hours in the SV @ 132°, it cuts with a Fork!!

Any of you guys who has an SV to use, this is definitely one of the things you gotta try—You won’t believe it!!

So after our initial Beef Suppers, I had all the leftover sliced Beef for Sammies, so We had some “Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy” and some Roast Beef & Cheese on Rolls with Horseradish Sauce for a few Evening Suppers for Me & Mrs Bear.

I’ll show you some below.

Hope you enjoy the Pics,

Bear


Beautiful Leftover slices of Awesome SV Beef Eye Round. Dang I love this stuff!!!







Heated 4 slices of Beef & put them on 2 slices of Gravy covered Bread:






Then some more Gravy:






Then 2 more slices of Bread & cover All with Gravy:






*Next Night;* Heated slice of Beef with American Cheese, on a Roll covered with Horseradish Sauce:






Closed up & ready to devour!






*Next Night;* About the same thing:






But added some Pickled Red Beets & Dill Pickle Chips:






*Next Night;* About the same again:






But without the Red Beets:






BTW: Ran out of Pickled Red Beets, so now there are some Hard Boiled Eggs soaking in the Leftover Juice.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 22, 2018)

Great looking Sammies Bear!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 22, 2018)

I think I could just about live on those beef sammies, never get sick of them. Looks good..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Great looking Sammies Bear!




Thank You Coach!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks delicious Bear. I will be making some soon!

Thanks for the great info and pics.


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks Great Bear, My kind of Sandwiches  I Have Got to put that on my list

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2018)

Loooking gooood bear, beef, horseradish and cheese is a winning combo.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I think I could just about live on those beef sammies, never get sick of them. Looks good..




Thank You Winter!!
I Agree!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks delicious Bear. I will be making some soon!
> 
> Thanks for the great info and pics.




Thank You John!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks Great Bear, My kind of Sandwiches  I Have Got to put that on my list
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Loooking gooood bear, beef, horseradish and cheese is a winning combo.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Absolutely!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2018)

@chopsaw ---Thank You for the Like, Rich!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 24, 2018)

Very nice Bear, the SV can really make some tasty stuff!  Those meals look top notch!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Bear, the SV can really make some tasty stuff!  Those meals look top notch!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing beats some tender eye round.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nothing beats some tender eye round.
> 
> Warren




Agree!!!
And Tender Eye Round was something I never heard of until I got my Sous Vide Supreme.
Thanks for the Like.

And Thank You "PZ--Idaho" for the Like too.

Bear


----------

